# Tank Won First Place



## Tank_N_Moose (Jul 23, 2011)

Better late than never in getting him into obedience training. He'll be seven in August but he won first out of our whole class at graduation!


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

So you CAN teach an old dog new tricks! Well done


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That's pretty cool! Congrats!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Hooray for you and Tank! Great job.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations: Way to go Tank!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats to you and Tank!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats!!!
I am not sure if that is you or not in the picture, but please tell that lovely woman " Thank for serving our country !!!! "


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome share. Good Boy, Tank!

And I'm with Jaders: Thank you for your service!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------

